# HEAT turn attention to point guard



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Link


> After signing veteran center Jamaal Magloire, the Heat have turned their attention towards adding a point guard to their roster, according to Miami Herald.


They have no starters.. does this open up a chance for us to deal Tinsley there? I'm all for a Haslem swap, and if there is no way we can get him, I would even deal Tinsley for Blount.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey, both GMs are stupid enough to actually make that deal.


But really Tinsley is worthless. Its in Miami's best interest to look elsewhere for a veteran point guard. As for Indiana, taking on Mark Blount just adds to the cluster**** they have at center. Plus if the Pacers really are trying to run this season I don't know why they'd want Blount.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

We just want rid of Tinsley. I think that if we got Blount we might look to deal one of our other two Centers or just swing Blount elsewhere. Last thing we need to do is go into the season with Tinsley on the roster because that alone will scare some fans away.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Cut him. How much is on his contract?


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Cut him. How much is on his contract?


Yes, cut him and let Tinsley sign with the Denver Thuggets. Won't that be interesting.


At least they can blame the thin air (lack of oxygen to the brain) for the stupid things their players do.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Our team will not cut him. Thats the problem. And if we can fool Pat Riley into giving us something of value then thats the better option anyway.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I believe Riley has already said he's not interested in Tinsley. Either that, or it was said in an article that the organisation has shown no interest.

Anyway, personally I'd be very much against a move bringing Tinsley to Miami. Unless it came with Granger..


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Tinsley is anything but worthless.
he needs a change of scenery. Larry Bird made a huge mistake even talking about waiving Tinsley- now instead of getting Steven Hunter and Chucky Atkins back for him the cheap *** nuggets are hoping you just cut him.
i wouldnt be surprised if Tinsley would have a better season in Denver than either Jack or Ford in Indiana. If all 3 were healthy I know who I want running my team regardless of past transgressions. Nuggets need to make this deal.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> Tinsley is anything but worthless.
> he needs a change of scenery. Larry Bird made a huge mistake even talking about waiving Tinsley- now instead of getting Steven Hunter and Chucky Atkins back for him the cheap *** nuggets are hoping you just cut him.
> i wouldnt be surprised if Tinsley would have a better season in Denver than either Jack or Ford in Indiana. If all 3 were healthy I know who I want running my team regardless of past transgressions. Nuggets need to make this deal.


You have got to be kidding me. Have you been drinking for the holiday weekend? If all three players are 100% healthy Ford is the guy. Tinsley can see the floor in a way only exceptional point guards can, but so can Ford. And the big difference is that Ford can shoot better than .00000000000000000000000000035% from the floor. Tinsley's basically a poor mans version of Jason Kidd's over 35 years.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I know Tinsley gets a lot of hate but the dude does have talent. Hell just go on youtube and watch some of his mixes. He's got some skill. If his contract wasnt so bad I would take him on my team as a backup. That doesn't mean I still want him on the Pacers though. He needs to leave.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I know Tinsley gets a lot of hate but the dude does have talent. Hell just go on youtube and watch some of his mixes. He's got some skill. If his contract wasnt so bad I would take him on my team as a backup. That doesn't mean I still want him on the Pacers though. He needs to leave.


I'm not denying he's got sick handles and his ability to rack up assists and see the floor is world class, but the dude's shot is UGLY. It appears that he can't be coached. He gets lazy. He has a very small set of skills he does exceptionally well, and nothing more. He is about as far away from a complete player as you can get. I'm personally of a fan of pass first point guards, and wouldn't mind him on my team if he just had a better attitude, didn't clash with coaches, etc.

We should try and trade him to a team that doesn't need scoring out of there point. Too bad Milwaukee already got Ridnour. They could have used a guy like Tinsley. With Redd and RJ taking ten million shots a game, it would be the perfect situation for him. He could get 4ppg and 10apg a game.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

He wouldn't accept just scoring 4 ppg though. He (when healthy, admittedly pretty much never) sometimes shot 20 shots back when he actually played. He's not really a pass first point guard unless he feels like it. Thats exactly what he does, he does what he feels like doing.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> He wouldn't accept just scoring 4 ppg though. He (when healthy, admittedly pretty much never) sometimes shot 20 shots back when he actually played. He's not really a pass first point guard unless he feels like it. Thats exactly what he does, he does what he feels like doing.


Unfortunately that is true. But when Tinsley isn't being a ******* on the court hes a serious player. Too bad that doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah you might even put the "head case" label on him. He could be a really good player but hes fragile and somewhat stupid.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

NorthSideHatrik said:


> You have got to be kidding me. Have you been drinking for the holiday weekend? If all three players are 100% healthy Ford is the guy. Tinsley can see the floor in a way only exceptional point guards can, but so can Ford. And the big difference is that Ford can shoot better than .00000000000000000000000000035% from the floor. Tinsley's basically a poor mans version of Jason Kidd's over 35 years.


Speaking of a guy with a broke jumper... TJ Ford. Speaking of a guy with a major injury risk.... oh yea thats TJ Ford too.
Tinsley had to deal with a dying mother in the past, but the off the court stuff is unacceptable. Its all about a change of scenery for Tinsley. If he can average 8 assists for Rick Carlise he should be able to get double digits on a Karl's team. 
I'm really missing Andre Miller and do believe Tinsley can return to form with the Nuggets. 
Would you do this trade?
Jamaal Tinsley, Rasho Nesterovic (exp), Mike Dunleavy, 1st rounder
for
Allen Iverson, Chucky Atkins


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

nbanoitall said:


> Speaking of a guy with a broke jumper... TJ Ford. Speaking of a guy with a major injury risk.... oh yea thats TJ Ford too.
> Tinsley had to deal with a dying mother in the past, but the off the court stuff is unacceptable. Its all about a change of scenery for Tinsley. If he can average 8 assists for Rick Carlise he should be able to get double digits on a Karl's team.
> I'm really missing Andre Miller and do believe Tinsley can return to form with the Nuggets.
> *Would you do this trade?*
> ...


Hell no. I have no interest in Allen Iverson at this point of his career. I hate trading 1st rounders and expiring contracts (Rasho), but getting rid of another huge contract in Dunleavy would be nice but still no thanks.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

No. Have you seen Dunleavy's numbers from last season? He has earned his conract and is not someone you need to trade at this point.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I think trading Tinsley there is getting very possible. I'm really hoping something gets done tomorrow, we need to get rid of Tinsley soon. I don't care how different our team is from last year. Casual fans will still see Tinsleys name on the roster and that alone will lose us some ticket sales. If Marbury will not allow a buyout to happen, then I think we need to just deal Tinsley there, I just hope we don't have to take Banks.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Cut him. How much is on his contract?


unfortunately, the nba isn't like the nfl where there are non-guaranteed contracts. he still has 3 yrs at like 7 mil. per season.
so to cut him would mean eating 21 mil only to let him play for someone else while we still pay him and he counts against our cap. cutting him would be the worst of all possible deals.
not an option.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I know Tinsley gets a lot of hate but the dude does have talent. Hell just go on youtube and watch some of his mixes. He's got some skill. If his contract wasnt so bad I would take him on my team as a backup. That doesn't mean I still want him on the Pacers though. He needs to leave.


I echo this statement completely.


----------

